# 93306 verses 93307 documentation examples



## LJ2009 (Apr 19, 2011)

Does any one out there know where I can find an example of documention of both 93306 and 93307. I'm trying to explain to a radiologist the differences between the studies and why the 93306 need more info. Thanks


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.asecho.org/i4a/pages/index.cfm?pageid=3751

This doesn't give a documentation description, but there may be some useful info.


----------



## LJ2009 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Actually it did, I had looked at this site before posting my question but looking at it again I found a guidelines and standards paper that ASE put out which does include the info that I was looking for. Regarding the report page 7 has a table 
Table 4
Recommended TTE findings
Left ventricle
Left atrium
Right atrium
Right ventricle
Aortic valve
Mitral valve
Tricuspid valve
Pulmonic valve
Pericardium
Aorta
Pulmonary artery
Inferior vena cava
Pulmonary veins
Interatrial septum
Interventricular septum
Each structure should be characterized by (1) size and function, (2)
measurement of an object in the section, (*3) spectral or color Doppler
exam,* or (4) a comment that the structure was not well visualized and
could not be evaluated. For pediatric exams, additional structures
are included, such as coronary arteries. For a limited study, the
exam is focused, and the report does not need to include a comment
on all sections.

I was trying to explain why spectral and color doppler need to be mentioned in the report or that down coding to 93307 would be necessary hopefully this will get the message across.


----------

